# Anchorage medical marijuana support group



## richc25 (Aug 8, 2008)

To support local medical marijuana recipients and their needs. Create a referral system to access compassionate Doctors in Alaska, I have found it not only very difficult to obtain a referral in anchorage but also very humilating and a negative experience. There is strength in numbers so join and together we can make some positive changes so good folks dont have to go through what some of us have been through. Open discussions,  Caregivers, alternate caregivers, dispensaries, co-ops, debilitating medical conditions, review current medical marijuana laws in Alaska. Anyone can attend bring your friends and family........... 

Weekly meetings at Denny's on Debarr Rd by Costco every Wednesday 
7-8:30 pm Help to create a medical marijuana referral service in Alaska.


----------

